# G/'f's turkey from this evening.



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

We had to work for these 3 gobblers that came in. Took us about 2 hrs to call these birds in after setting up twice on them. I think these are the other birds that came in with my Tom this AM. They were VERY call shy. She shot this tom @ 44yds with Federal 3" #5 shot, flight control. I wouldn't normally let her shoot that far on a turkey, but I goofed up. Before the turkeys came in, I ranged 3 different fallen trees. 22yds, 30yds and 44yds away. I thought the turkey was on the 2nd fallen tree @ 30yds when I whispered to her, "Dump em." The turkey went down. Then I realized that the turkey was on the 3rd log back. :blush: Was an awesome hunt this evening with the g/f.

8 3/4" beard, 1" spurs.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow, you guys had a great day....congrats! :coolgleam


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats to her.


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats to her! Great bird!


----------



## BUCKARCHER65 (Aug 16, 2009)

nothing hot'er then a girl in camo and carry'ing a longbeard


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to the Lady


----------



## Sand ridge gang (Jun 11, 2007)

firenut8190 said:


> Congrats to her.


Nice Job on the Long Beard. I'll be going to Tawas on the last weekend of the month. Hope some people left some for me.

Wassup John, Hows it been. I hear Raisin Twp Paid out a fair settlement to one of it's Releived Officers who sued them?

I say good for her.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

tell her congratulations!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Very nice pics and congrates to a great hunt!


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats to her those are great pics. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Way to go to the both of you! Great bird!

ah, times spent afield with the girlfriend...................................


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice bird!


----------

